
Show HN: CBill is a Slack bot that helps you save money on AWS – GCP – Azure - amadeo_warden
https://computebill.com
======
amadeo_warden
Hi guys,

Have you ever gotten an AWS bill and thought: this is b*llshit? I hope I’m not
the only one :-) CBill helps you avoid that while helping your team build a
secure and cost-effective cloud.

We just got approved to be listed on the Slack directory [0]. Would love your
feedback!

-A [0] [https://cbill.slack.com/apps/ADTKLNEGM-cbill](https://cbill.slack.com/apps/ADTKLNEGM-cbill)

------
GordonS
If you're going to have single page website, then you need to add some
information to it - TBH, I find the page is very lacking in information.

For example, at the bottom of the page it says it provides "Reports, Alerts &
Recommendations", yet there are no examples of these.

Not trying to shit on this, just trying to be constructively critical.

~~~
amadeo_warden
Thanks, I appreciate that. I was pondering whether to redesign the page before
posting it. The Slack app page has some more info :-)

[https://cbill.slack.com/apps/ADTKLNEGM-
cbill](https://cbill.slack.com/apps/ADTKLNEGM-cbill)

